# AMD Phenom II x4 940 mit ddr3 Mainboard



## eKRaIN (20. September 2016)

Ich habe mir gerade ein neues Mainboard bestellt da meins gerade den geist aufgibt und Probleme macht.
Nun habe ich allerdings gelesen (leider zu spät >.<) das der Phenom II x4 940 nur mit DDR2 Laufen soll.

Momentanes Mainboard:
GIGABYTE  - Mainboard - Socket AM2+ - GA-MA790GP-UD4H (rev. 1.0)

Nun habe ich mir dieses Mainboard bestellt:
ASRock FM2A58M-DG3+ AMD A58 So.FM2+ Dual Channel

RAM:
8GB G.Skill Aegis DDR3-1600 DIMM CL11 Single

Es hat FM2+ Sockel unterstützt allerdings nur DDR3 (denn ich mir auch dazu bestelt habe)
Soweit ich weiss muss man doch AM3 für DDR3 Ram haben oder? Haben die das da Falsch angegeben oder geht sowas mittlerweile?
Ich blick bei der ganzen sache gerade nicht ganz durch, hab zwar schon mehrere Posts gelesen habe allerdings "noch" hoffnung das es doch irgendwie geht ^^

//Edit 
Ich habe FM2 und AM2 verwechselt >.<
Werde mir dann wohl einen AMD Athlon X4 860K SilentCooler 4x 3.70GHz holen.


----------



## drstoecker (20. September 2016)

JA bei dem Sockel haste dich vertan der ist nicht für deine CPU geeignet. Mit der neuen genannten CPU natürlich kompatibel.


----------



## Cinnayum (20. September 2016)

Du hast dir die Antwort ja selbst gegeben.

Aber vielleicht hält deine alte Kiste ja noch so lange durch, bis diese hier herauskommen:

AMD A12-9800: Erste Benchmarks von Bristol Ridge aus Korea


----------



## Zocker_Boy (20. September 2016)

Im Prinzip bist du ja schon auf die Lösung gekommen.
Es gab mit Sockel AM3/AM3+ auch Dual-Mainboards mit Slots für DDR2 _und_ DDR3. Auf einem solchen sollte der Phenom II 940 auch laufen (mit DDR2 RAM natürlich dann). Das heißt, du hättest nicht zwingend ein "altes" AM2+ Board gebraucht.
Mit der jetzigen CPU bist du aber besser dran, obwohl der Phenom II für normales Office-Gedöns immer noch gut ausreicht. 

Hattest du eigentlich den 940er übertaktet?


----------

